# To get drunk correctly



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

I need to become drunk properly so that i actually enjoy talking

It may take a few times of getting drunk to get it right. Ive never successfully been able to do this, but everyone seems to agree that getting drunk makes talking fun. 

Im very good at re-creating a state of mind, so once accomplished, i can go into a drunken state without drinking

so ill give it a try tonight, and if it doesnt work, im gona have to try on thursday with someone whos done this correctly before. wish me luck


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol 

great goal!

this is a natural talent that i have. once i start drinking you can't get me to shut up. 

good luck!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

best wishes, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

daaa, i hate drinking 
and I hate going to bars

ill go with someone on thursday, so i feel more comfortable

im just gona enjoy my night tonight


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Update?


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

I procastinated, ill do it tomorrow
saturday night party, yay


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

have fun!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hope you achieved it, Ajay.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

alright, I wasnt able to it alone, I kept using my car as an excuse, cause I wouldnt want to drive drunk! but how do I get home? cabs are too expensive!!

so tomorrow ive made plans to go with a friend to go out to the bar, and the car is in the shop, so Im getting a ride and the friend is expecting me, and this friend is the organizer of a SA meeting, and were going right after the meeting. and i really love going to the meeting

so this time there can be no mistake


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Cool. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

Alright, it was done
heres my report:

Drink: Sleeman Beer
Ability to conversate with strangers at next table -unchanged
Ability to conversate with waitress -unchanged
Ability to yell out loud -unchanged
Ability to be open with friends I was with -unchanged

cons:
bad for health
drink expense
cab expense
feel bad afterwards

conclusion
My recommendation is to discontinue this project, however based on this:





I may try one more time with taquila, since Ive never tried it before


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If you just had one drink, I wouldn't worry about the health (in fact, limiting to one drink might be good for you). 

Drink expense sucks, particularly at bars. Cab expense definitely sucks, although perhaps you wouldn't need it if you just had one drink?? If you felt bad afterwards though, that's definitely a negative incentive to continue with it.

If you want to try tequila, go for it. I can't stand it personally. :lol

Did you feel any different at all? Any sedation?


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah, there was some dizziness and loss of sensation. but nothing that can help me

I did my tequilla plan yesterday, but that didnt work either

ill try one more time, since i have half a bottle of it left still


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

~AJ~ said:


> I may try one more time with taquila, since Ive never tried it before


you might want to watch this first:

[youtube:1f34h6gd]b7o4y1IR2-U[/youtube:1f34h6gd]


----------

